# Cats living together for many years recently began fighting



## llmercll (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello, I've got two cats that I've had for at least 6 years, that have been living together during that time, who have begun fighting over the past 2 months or so. I know it's fighting rather than playing because of the hissing and yowling that goes on.

I've read that these fights are usually dominance related, and the best solution is to let them dish it out and be done with it. I'm afraid to do this as one cat is considerably bigger and stronger than the other, while the other cat has a big "ego" and has always been dominant by far. I'm afraid the more timid yet larger cat, is trying to claim dominance and I don't want any of them to get hurt.

Any ideas on what I can do? I read that breaking it up can just escalate the situation in the future, but by letting it continue I don't one of my cats to be blinded or seriously hurt =/

Also, 99% of the time the cats will lay or sleep together, eat together, or play. Their behavior is the same it's always been, It's just that occasionally they take it an extra step..

thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Could it be redirected aggression? Is there a cat they see outside that sets it off? Has one of them been to the vet lately? The strange smell can sometimes trigger this behavior. Is one of your cats on medication?


----------



## llmercll (Jul 2, 2010)

No vet, no medicine, no new animals. No animals outside that I'm aware of, but who knows? No real change that I can think of...

The timid cat has been more relaxed and social though (which leads me to think dominance issue). She used to be REALLY skittish. They are both girls and unfixed...
"Buttons" (timid cat) is really really hyper too. Sometimes she will sprint around and make noises like shes playing, but I will find my other cat in a completely different room, lol. Could she be playing too rough and possible annoying my dominant cat? "Ribbons"

Also, if it matters, my "dominant, weak" cat hisses, while my "recessive, timid" cat yowls, if that means anything. This is probably confusing to follow, sorry =p

I don't know much about redirected aggression though. 

thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMgoodness! Getting them fixed will probably help more than anything else. I've never dealt with it personally, but how can you stand it when they go into heat?? I've heard such nightmarish stories.....


----------



## llmercll (Jul 2, 2010)

We've thought about it but would be devastated if something went wrong during the procedure. They've been "unfixed" for their whole lives and haven't had any issues, do you really think that could be causing it? I would like to get this issue settled before even thinking about getting them fixed, who knows what effects that might have on their temperament if they are fighting now.

And yeah them being in heat is pretty terrible. Not nightmare terrible, but very annoying.

thanks!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would have them fixed immediately. I bet that would fix the majority of the problem.


----------



## llmercll (Jul 2, 2010)

Why do you think that? They've been fine for years the way they are, so it just sounds unusual to me. What if the issue is behavioral and getting them fixed only exacerbates the problem? =(

I will likely open another thread with the questions I have on the "neutering" procedure. Do you guys have any other ideas as the why they're fighting and what I can do about it?

thanks!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Im not sure exactly why being castrated calms them, I think its to do with reducing hormonal surges that belong in the wild, but I agree that castrating them is extremely likely to solve/reduce this and Im certain any vet would agree too. Go visit a vet and explain the problem.


----------

